# Jersey Giant Rooster?



## kpost100 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello - I am new to having chickens and need some help. This is Esther my 4 month old Jersey Giant. I suspect she might need a name change. I know Jersey Giants are big but she is at least double the size of my other hens and she did crow a couple of times this week. Is she a rooster??
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Look likes a roo.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Generally once they crow there's no longer doubt. Plus he looks like a boy. Got some nice beetle shine going on there! Sorry if you were looking for a hen.. happens to the best of us.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks a roo. They are generally taller. How old is he? If it's a Jersey, their back should make a nice U shape at some point.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I stink when it comes to sexing anything but Silkies. What I did do was read your bio, sounds like you have got a piece of paradise for you and the birds to live on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is my Jersey Thor. The last pic is his father who recently died.


----------



## kpost100 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thor looks beautiful! I love his coloring.


----------

